# Lk 2554 transmission



## Ered (Oct 4, 2021)

I'm looking for a transmission for an lk2554


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you search for "Kioti LK 2554 Salvage Tractors" You may find leads like the following in Wisconsin.



https://www.fastline.com/parts-salvage/listing-detail/kioti-lk2554-all-states-ag-parts-black-creek-wisconsin/47b7ccf0-1399-4020-9f9b-5edacfa39185


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Are you needing the whole trans or just parts/rebuild kit?


----------

